# ASK DBSTalk: When is Dish going to fix the OTA stretch?



## Florindi (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi All,
This question is probably intended for Mark. But, I wanted to know if Dish will finally fix the stretch mode for OTA in the next software release? I am tired of seeing small black bars on the TV. Not to mention it's probably doing me no good in regards to burn-in.

Anthony


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Stretch mode for OTA doesn't stretch enough on your set, Florindi? I still stretches TOO much on mine, although it's a lot better than it once was. You've got a plasma with 0% overscan, don't you?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah, please, for most people the issue is too much stretching, not an issue with not enough stretching. No wonder Dish can't make this work right... It's impossible to please everyone!


----------



## Florindi (Feb 17, 2004)

No I have 3-4% overscan. I correctly set it up using the HDNET pattern. It was fine with version 1.46. Granted it was probably much more overscan. Something just recently changed on CBS. I now have grey bars instead of black. Either way it's annoying that some people have too much overscan and others like me do not.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Don't we need to distinguish an SD channel from an HD channel (720,1080-regardless of content)? Prior to a recent software upgrade, the stretch for an HD channel was correct, but an SD channel stretched way too much. Now, it's the opposite. An SD channel stretches correctly, but the programmers broke the HD channel stretch which stretches toooooooo... much. I'll have to check this again when I next use my 921--which is very often lately due to the failed timer bug, which means I don't have much recorded to watch and I use my 811 for live viewing (in an attempt to baby and coddle the 921 as much as possible.).


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Anthony - if you set your overscan with the HDNet test pattern, then it's not set correctly because their pattern isn't correct. Steve Martin (Cheezmo - ISF calibrator extraordinaire) posted a long detailed explanation about the inaccuracies in it. As I recall, if you used that pattern to set your set at 3% or 4%, then you are actually underscanning horizontally between 1% and 2%. Which is probably why you are seeing a black bar with the stretch.


----------



## Florindi (Feb 17, 2004)

So what your saying is to stretch my picture another 2%. I'll look at this tonight. I don't know why some ota channels are fine such as ABC. With the stretch it fill in perfectly. But, NBC, CBS, etc are not.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Not every network or station broadcasts to the edge of the picture. Heck, not all shows are even shot to the edge of the picture - 5% or so overscan is standard and planned for.


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

Do not make any adjustments based on what you see on CBS when they are showing 4x3 material, you will see the grey bars that they incorporate into their picture. It them not you.


----------



## Florindi (Feb 17, 2004)

I tried everything I could to stretch the picture. This includes going into the service menu and trying to adjust the picture. Mark, if what you say is true about the overscan on the HDnet pattern. I increased the overscan to about 5-6% horiz. That's all I can get. There is definitely something still wrong from Dish's end. This is not right that I have to except something that was right at one point and now isn't. There is nothing wrong with my TV setup . I have other devices and the good old 6000 that do not exhibit this problem. Is Eldon going to address this or not? Do I have to live with this forever? Who is going to comp me for possibly getting burn in for watching OTA that I can't stretch all the way? Who can I speak with at Dish to get some recourse? I can't deal with this for much longer.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

You realize, of course, that if you are watching an OTA channel that places a 4x3 image inside a 16x9 signal (e.g. CBS-DT with their grey bars), that you aren't really supposed to be able to stretch the image anyhow, right? 720p and 1080i signals are defined as being 16x9 aspect ratio, so they shouldn't be able to be stretched anyhow, since they already fit a 16x9 TV (e.g. most TVs disallow any further stretch or zoom being applied to these signals).


----------



## Florindi (Feb 17, 2004)

Yes, I already know that. The point is this unit has a non-linear stretch for a 4x3 image being broadcast as 16x9. Version 1.46 software didn't have this problem. Granted everything was overstretched in this version. However, I am about one inch shy on each side of getting a full picture.


----------



## Florindi (Feb 17, 2004)

Welcome back Mark!
Please post any info whether Dish is going to do anything about the stretch. Am I stuck with this issue forever?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'd tell you if I knew anything, Anthony. I don't know if you'll be stuck with this issue forever, but I'd say that for now, you are. I really don't know why your 921 stretch isn't enough, when everyone else's is still too much.


----------

